# Raleigh Super Course Shed find



## hzqw2l (Aug 6, 2021)

Found at an Estate sale in the garden shed.

I think it's 69 to 72 based on the decals

Simplex group.  Carlton brake handle covers.

All original except front wheel and tires.

Should clean up nicely.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2021)

Nice find!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 6, 2021)

That's excellent. It should have 531 main tubes.


----------



## juvela (Aug 6, 2021)

-----

lucky you to take in this excellent find!  😃

the cycle's Juy gear mechs may carry a date mark as here -









cannot be earlier than 1971

the machine should carry its serial on the outer face of the left dropout

there is a guide to reading the serials here -






						Raleigh Serial Numbers & Charts
					






					www.kurtkaminer.com
				




hope you have lots of good fun with it  😉


-----


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 6, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> lucky you to take in this excellent find!  😃
> 
> ...



Thanks.
Looks like 72 on the rear JUY.

I'll post the clean bike when I get there.


----------

